# How would you lay out an 800 amp service?



## buildnyc (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't find the edit button on this forum however there is also 5 meters in the setup.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

800 amp main with an MDP to feed all the subs?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Just saw the part about the meters.

So is this one main service with 5 separate meters? Is that allowed? Who's selling the power?

Anyway I think they make meter/disco combo things for whatever configuration you need. But I dunno, I don't do much new construction


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why do you have a CT and 5 meters???? Are the meters for the landlord and the CT for the power company? Or is the CT for the 400 amp service


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

End box to a trough, Trans a for 400, (whatever con Ed allows for the 250), end at stack metermains for smaller three services. 6 throws rule in effect, no main.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would put a modular meter stack with breakers outside and pipe into the panels in the basement.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

400amp panels unless individual metering is needed, go for a meter pack outside subs inside.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

not enough info to make sense. nobody drew any plans ?


----------



## buildnyc (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm assuming the CT is for the 400 amp panel.

No, there is no plans or drawings.

There is 1 PLP meter, 1 meter is for a pharmacy, 1 meter is for a restaurant, 1 meter is for offices, and the last meter is also offices

Meters cannot go outside, exterior of the building is storefront and attached to other building on the sides.

Thank you.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

> No, there is no plans or drawings.


So it is a design, build. Price just went way up.
We have to figure it out, and if it is incorrect, we get to redo the entire setup. have to have that in the budget too.


----------



## wired 1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*how to*



buildnyc said:


> I'd like to hear from different people how they would go about doing this.
> 
> 3 story commercial building service in basement
> Switch gear
> ...


 800 amp disconnect, ct cabinet, 800 amp splitter main distribution panel.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

800 Amp Trans A fed from the Endline box. Load side of meter cabinet to the distribution board. From the distribution board feed each panel.

Question: what are the metering requirements? I do mostly commercial work in NYC and the way most buildings are set up is with one main service for the landlord/building and then tenants have there own meters. Only reason I'm asking is because most buildings are run by property management company's and they usually deal with a specific metering company. When I do the install I usually install seperate meters for each tenants with the CTs at their individual main panel.

For example; lets just say that ABC Electric is leasing the 4 floor in the building. Power is supplied by a 480 volt bus duct riser (typical in 90% of midtown Manhattan) from the Bus Plug/Switch we feed a 277/480 V panel. From this panel we feed a transformer that feeds the 110/208 panels. The meter gets fed from the 480 panel. We used to use Kupler taps on the feeders for that panel but lately the specs have been a 3 pole 20 amp in the panel to feed that meter. The CTs either get installed at the bus plug or more often nowadays at that first 480 panel. 

Feel free to PM me if you need help. Like I said I do primarily commercial work in NYC.
Hope this helps.


----------

